# Echo 2 Generation vs Alexa



## RudyW (Dec 5, 2019)

Can someone please tell me the difference between Echo 2 & Alexa & is it difficult to set up.
I have a NuVision Notebook running OS Win. 10 with wifi. thanks.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm unclear.....which one is difficult to setup?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Echo 2 is the 2nd generation of Amazon Echo. The latest is generation 3. The new one has much better sound quality if you play music with it.

Alexa is the name you call out to wake it up.

Amazon echo uses a smartphone app to control it. You have to have a smartphone, and you have to install that app. It has no PC control program.

To setup, just run the app and it will first connect to the Echo, and then set the Echo to remember your Wifi password. Then you can begin to use it.


----------



## RudyW (Dec 5, 2019)

lunarlander said:


> Echo 2 is the 2nd generation of Amazon Echo. The latest is generation 3. The new one has much better sound quality if you play music with it.
> 
> Alexa is the name you call out to wake it up.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your information. Does Alexa also connect to SmartPhone or computer?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

See post #3......


----------

